# Muslim Girl



## Easternemt (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello Emtlife,

I was just curious if anyone out there works with or has met any Muslim female EMTs/ paramedics who wear the head scarf?

I'm asking because its non existent in the area I live in. I have an interview next week and If I get hired I'll be the first in the county (sort of makes me nervous lol). Although I had a great Emt class and extremely educational and fun experience during my rides alongs, I had one patient refuse my care (a simple blood pressure check) because of my religious beliefs; which was made obvious to him because of the head scarf I wear. Thankfully the Emt and medic I was with helped comfort me after the situation.  

Has anyone ever been in a similar situation where a patient has tried to refuse your care due to some type of discrimination (religious belief, race, disability, etc.) ?  

Thank you in advance for any replies.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2013)

By head scarf, I'm going to assume hijab? I don't know any EMTs, but I know a ton of medical students, residents, and physicians who wear one (including the stealth* Muslim surgeon resident who just wears a surgical cap in the hospital. I was like, "Wait, is that ___?" when I saw her in the resident group photo.). 


I haven't seen any discrimination focused at them and the only discrimination I've ever received is from a couple women during OB/Gyn (wait, one less set of lady parts to look at... sweet!).  Granted, in the hospital or clinic at a teaching hospital it's much easier to hand patients off to someone else than working with just one other person in the field. 



*I say "stealth" because seeing surgeons in surgeon caps isn't exactly something that makes anyone look twice.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Jul 5, 2013)

I say stick to your beliefs. For every person who refuses your help there will be another who I absolutely comforted by it. The world needs to abolish treating people differently because of their beliefs and it will not happen by stealthily hiding behind a surgical hat. It will be accomplished by people like you delivering caring excellent care in a head dress and showing the people that your religious beliefs are not a factor. The key though is that you need to not be offended by their rejection. You need to stay professional and helpful at all times. It will not be easy, but the people who reject you for those beliefs are the ones that need to get closer to God. You need to be tolerant and patient with their ignorance while maintaining your faith.


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

First, know that there will ALWAYS be some reason a person does not like you or will misjudge you. I have had people refuse care because I am male, I have had patients refuse care from me simply because we did not get a proper rapport established right away. It happens...not every encounter is going to be textbook perfect. The trick is knowing when you can or cannot overcome the challenge and if/when you should step aside and let your partner handle it. It just happens, but that is life.

Wearing the hijab might actually facilitate communications between you and your patients. It will also give you talking points during those transfers when the awkward silence sometimes arises. People will be curious so be prepared to talk about it or have a response which professionally and politely shuts down the conversation depending on how you feel.

Your coworkers...yep, many of them will talk. Then they will get to know you and then it will be cool. Some will resist and continue to look at you with prejudice. Again this is no different than what the gay, fat, skinny, black, yellow or really hairy (like me) go through. 

As for this quote below...     This is why we do not have peace in the world. Such strong opinions and assumptions..."if you do not believe as I do, then you need my god all the more"....seriously, when can we get away from this schtick and get down to basic human love and respect?



Craig Alan Evans said:


> but the people who reject you for those beliefs are the ones that need to get closer to God. You need to be tolerant and patient with their ignorance while maintaining your faith.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 5, 2013)

Reminds me of a response essay I had to write about Jackie Robinson, and a speech/essay he gave. Mr.Robinson's piece can be found here http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=4536142
My thesis statement for the response paper was "In the essay by Jackie Robinson, titled “Free Minds and Hearts at Work” (1952), Mr. Robinson eloquently inspires me to fight against injustice, yet at the same time I believe his optimism inadvertently shrouds many cruel realities. " 

I know its not exactly the same thing, but as you can see, the opinion I reached was mixed. Its great to have such inspiring people in the world, but the world itself is still quite cruel. 

Craig and JP both offer sound advise, in fact I really dig JP's idea of still covering your hair, but doing it in a stealthy way (like with a surgeons cap). I have been working in the middle east off and on for 3 years now. I am a white guy covered in tattoo's and sometimes patients react to the fact I am quite different than them, and of course tattoos are "haram". I can not help the fact I am white, but I can cover my tattoo's, so I normally do. I am not saying any of these situations match your exact problem, but what I am saying is, I just hope it gives you some food for thought to reach your own decision about whats most important for you and your quality of life on and off work.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 5, 2013)

As long as they don't let their religion define their interactions with others, I'm OK with it. That being said, the elephant in the room is public opinion and the perceptions of our patients. I've run racist old asshats with black partners and never had a problem, but at the same time, my partners were entirely professional, well-dressed and did not argue with patients, because that's not an argument to have. I'm not sure how a Muslim partner here in Oklahoma would be treated by a lot of our patients. My suspicion is that a female would be received far more easily than a male Muslim. Female Muslim in American minds = safe. Male Muslim in orthodox clothing = ?, and that's a shame.

Sadly, my time in Iraq was marred by quite a few 'Muslims' (entirely male) who did nothing but blame everyone else for their problems. Blaming Israel for your dermatitis, etc. It got frustrating after a while. Then again, these Muslims were anything but 'devout'. 

Personally, the one type of partner I cannot stand is the ultra-devout, preachy Christian ones who attribute things to God.


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Personally, the one type of partner I cannot stand is the ultra-devout, preachy Christian ones who attribute things to God.



Me too. Nothing like downplaying your own work and instead chocking it up to a higher power.

I met a female Muslim EMT who wore hijab on the job, she worked for a larger competing company and no one ever said anything to her about it.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Jul 5, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Me too. Nothing like downplaying your own work and instead chocking it up to a higher power.
> 
> I met a female Muslim EMT who wore hijab on the job, she worked for a larger competing company and no one ever said anything to her about it.



Sounds like Rocket and Tigger's tolerance needs a little work. I personally have no issues working with atheists---->devout christians, Muslims, it just doesn't matter. If it bothers you to work with someone of a particular belief system then I suggest you look inward and ask yourself why.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

I can't stand working with a lot of people. That doesn't mean I don't work with them well and am uncivil toward them. Just because they have a bias against certain types of partners doesn't mean they're :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:s to them and don't tolerate them.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 5, 2013)

Check the definition of "can't stand."

http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=can't+stand

Language is powerful stuff. Imagine if I said "Wear the hijab if you want to, but I can't stand working with Muslims and their high standards of modesty."

That's living out intolerance. All intolerant language, no matter how flippant, is intolerant. 

I believe that the God of the Bible created the earth in all is complexity, revealed it through science, and guides and strengthens me in my work. So, when I manage to pull off something pretty remarkable, I'm thankful to God in His inspiration, empowering me to git 'er done. That makes me a useful tool in the hand of an omnipotent God. I like it. 

BTW- Muslims believe that too.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 5, 2013)

Don't think it's a problem. If you want to work as an EMT, just do it. I'm Jewish and have zero problems with it. Have had Muslim partners. No problems.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

Regardless of what I believe, and what others believe, I work civilly with every partner I've ever been paired with. I don't allow beliefs to get in the way of a professional relationship. I'm sure that's the case with Rocket and Tigger, as well. We should all be sure to google exact definitions of words and phrases before using them, for fear of somebody taking a definition down to the tee. I guess it's going to take me a while to write posts now that I have to worry about that. I can't stand it when it I have to constantly look up definitions.


----------



## abckidsmom (Jul 5, 2013)

> I can't stand it when it I have to constantly look up definitions.



That's pretty funny right there. 

I'm just pointing out that if you defend intolerant language with promise of civil behavior, it's not the same as being actually tolerant. 

Tolerance covers what you say in the presence of the situation you're tolerating, and what you say when they're not listening. 

I would have thought someone having poetry in their username would be more into the language.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Jul 5, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> That's pretty funny right there.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that if you defend intolerant language with promise of civil behavior, it's not the same as being actually tolerant.
> 
> ...





abckidsmom said:


> That's pretty funny right there.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that if you defend intolerant language with promise of civil behavior, it's not the same as being actually tolerant.
> 
> ...



abc has a valid point there. We all understand the nuances of the English language and how to phrase a sentence properly to elicit our meaning. Saying that you are civil towards another is completely different than truly being tolerant. A good example of tolerance is defending another beliefs on an Internet forum even though you don't hold the same beliefs. I am not Muslim, but in my first response to EasternEMT I defended her right to follow her faith regardless of my beliefs. I used the word God in my answer and it stirred up a hornets nest. That's interesting. I think we all have something to learn here that is very germane to the EMS profession. We all deal with different cultures, races, faiths, and gender sensitive issues. I spent much of my life being civil as I considered myself a devout atheist. Now I am a devout Christian and Jesus has taught me to have Love for everyone. Having been on both sides of the fence I can attest that life is much more rewarding when it is full of love and that's one of Jesus's primary teachings during his short time here. 

Regardless of your religious beliefs the following passage is well written and a good tenement to live by. 

"But to you who are listening I say: Love your enemies, do good to those who hate you, bless those who curse you, pray for those who mistreat you. If someone slaps you on one cheek, turn to them the other also. If someone takes your coat, do not withhold your shirt from them. Give to everyone who asks you, and if anyone takes what belongs to you, do not demand it back. Do to others as you would have them do to you. "If you love those who love you, what credit is that to you? Even sinners love those who love them. And if you do good to those who are good to you, what credit is that to you? Even sinners do that. And if you lend to those from whom you expect repayment, what credit is that to you? Even sinners lend to sinners, expecting to be repaid in full. But love your enemies, do good to them, and lend to them without expecting to get anything back. Then your reward will be great, and you will be children of the Most High, because he is kind to the ungrateful and wicked. (Luke-Acts 6:27-35)


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> That's pretty funny right there.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that if you defend intolerant language with promise of civil behavior, it's not the same as being actually tolerant.
> 
> ...



You've got a point... I've got nothin'. Lol 

Oh, I can certainly be well spoken; was just trying to make a point


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2013)

Craig Alan Evans said:


> Sounds like Rocket and Tigger's tolerance needs a little work. I personally have no issues working with atheists---->devout christians, Muslims, it just doesn't matter. If it bothers you to work with someone of a particular belief system then I suggest you look inward and ask yourself why.



Come work a shift with me and see if you still think I "need to work on my tolerance."

I have my own beliefs, however I a) do not share them at work because I don't think it's appropriate and b) would never allow my opinion of other beliefs to affect the way I work with someone. The fact that someone's beliefs differ from mine does not matter, however I do not think that I need to listen to someone expound on their own position for entire shift. 

So if I am an intolerant person because I _can't stand_ being subjected  someone rave on and on about their own personal beliefs while we are at work together, then I guess I am intolerant.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Jul 5, 2013)

Tigger said:


> Come work a shift with me and see if you still think I "need to work on my tolerance."
> 
> I have my own beliefs, however I a) do not share them at work because I don't think it's appropriate and b) would never allow my opinion of other beliefs to affect the way I work with someone. The fact that someone's beliefs differ from mine does not matter, however I do not think that I need to listen to someone expound on their own position for entire shift.
> 
> So if I am an intolerant person because I _can't stand_ being subjected  someone rave on and on about their own personal beliefs while we are at work together, then I guess I am intolerant.



Honest answer. We often discuss our beliefs at work. We debate, we agree, we disagree all in a friendly environment. It just doesn't seem like a big deal to me to discuss things like this. You can't help but get to truly know the people you work with when you spend 56 hours a week together.


----------



## Jon (Jul 5, 2013)

Alright folks.. Some of what folks are saying is steering close to "personal attacks"


I've seen women in EMS wearing headscarves before, always with long sleeves too.  If that's your "thing"... Go for it. My only issue is "can you do the job" - patient care, lifting, ext - as long as you've got that, I don't care what color your skin is, or who you sleep with, or how you worship your G-d.

We are all one color... Blue. We have to count on each other.


----------



## STXmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

Jon said:


> We are all one color... Blue. We have to count on each other.



I don't like to bring up Acadian, either. :lol:


----------



## Tigger (Jul 5, 2013)

Craig Alan Evans said:


> Honest answer. We often discuss our beliefs at work. We debate, we agree, we disagree all in a friendly environment. It just doesn't seem like a big deal to me to discuss things like this. You can't help but get to truly know the people you work with when you spend 56 hours a week together.



That goes without saying. However, there is a difference between discussion and continual expounding.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 5, 2013)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> As long as they don't let their religion define their interactions with others, I'm OK with it. That being said, the elephant in the room is public opinion and the perceptions of our patients. I've run racist old asshats with black partners and never had a problem, but at the same time, my partners were entirely professional, well-dressed and did not argue with patients, because that's not an argument to have. I'm not sure how a Muslim partner here in Oklahoma would be treated by a lot of our patients. My suspicion is that a female would be received far more easily than a male Muslim. Female Muslim in American minds = safe. Male Muslim in orthodox clothing = ?, and that's a shame.
> 
> Sadly, my time in Iraq was marred by quite a few 'Muslims' (entirely male) who did nothing but blame everyone else for their problems. Blaming Israel for your dermatitis, etc. It got frustrating after a while. Then again, these Muslims were anything but 'devout'.
> 
> Personally, the one type of partner I cannot stand is the ultra-devout, preachy Christian ones who attribute things to God.



Hello RocketMedic,

I think you may have misunderstood my post.  I was not asking how you believe I will be treated in the field; a patient’s intolerance and ignorance towards my religion is certainly not my concern when I’m trying to help care for them (as long as I’m not in danger).  Born and raised here in the 
US I think I have a good idea of how people here view me and my religion. Some are accepting and some aren't and that is totally fine with me. 

I was simply asking if anyone has ever been in a similar situation where they have been asked to step off because of any type of discrimination towards them. 

Thank you for your input anyway.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 5, 2013)

Craig Alan Evans said:


> I say stick to your beliefs. For every person who refuses your help there will be another who I absolutely comforted by it. The world needs to abolish treating people differently because of their beliefs and it will not happen by stealthily hiding behind a surgical hat. It will be accomplished by people like you delivering caring excellent care in a head dress and showing the people that your religious beliefs are not a factor. The key though is that you need to not be offended by their rejection. You need to stay professional and helpful at all times. It will not be easy, but the people who reject you for those beliefs are the ones that need to get closer to God. You need to be tolerant and patient with their ignorance while maintaining your faith.




Thank you for that response, I appreciate the positive advice. I have always enjoyed working in undeserved clinics and continue to volunteer there whenever I can. Working in these clinics I've always encountered curious patients as well as the ignorant ones who like to rudely stare and try to make me feel uncomfortable. It has never bothered me I just work and do what I've been trained to do, at the end of the day I know I ‘m providing excellent care. I’m a competent professional and I've always been very patient in whatever hardships I've been put through. 

Again, thank you for that reply!


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 5, 2013)

akflightmedic said:


> First, know that there will ALWAYS be some reason a person does not like you or will misjudge you. I have had people refuse care because I am male, I have had patients refuse care from me simply because we did not get a proper rapport established right away. It happens...not every encounter is going to be textbook perfect. The trick is knowing when you can or cannot overcome the challenge and if/when you should step aside and let your partner handle it. It just happens, but that is life.



I totally agree with this! Do you work as a medic in Afghanistan?


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 5, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> Check the definition of "can't stand."
> 
> http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/_/dict.aspx?rd=1&word=can't+stand
> 
> ...



Hello abckidsmom, 

Finally nice to get to reply to you! I've always enjoyed reading your posts and  the mountain of knowledge I get from them. You're a very wise woman.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 5, 2013)

.....in fact I really dig JP's idea of still covering your hair said:
			
		

> Hello ExpatMedic0,
> 
> May I ask why you think this is a better choice for me?
> 
> ...


----------



## akflightmedic (Jul 5, 2013)

Craig Alan Evans said:


> I used the word God in my answer and it stirred up a hornets nest.



I assure you it had nothing to do with the fact you mentioned a god, it had everything to do with what you said and how you said it. To paint with such a large brush and immediately assume those who have issue with your belief are the ones who need it most is asinine and intolerant. This is what I had issue with. This is also the basic tenet of Christian teachings...if you are not with us, you are against us, you are less than us, you need help...which is complete and utter bull. You are judging and displaying intolerance...

I expect a reply of "I was not judging you, only sharing what my god has instructed me to do" which is a very political way of explaining away your own intolerance and hypocrisy. Because the directive comes from a higher power of your choosing I am supposed to respect that? What if my higher power gives different orders? 

Anyways, this post was not to debate the merits of one faith or another, it was to specifically address the wearing of a hijab in an EMS setting. Sorry for the tangent but I was not going to allow that little snippet to slide as it was a gross misrepresentation of the actual offense.

To the original poster--Yes, I have been primarily in Afghanistan for the past 7 years. I conduct a lot of business in the UAE as well so I have had my fair share of immersion in the Muslim world.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jul 5, 2013)

I had a muslim woman in my AEMT class. She just wore a dark blue or black hijab and made sure any loose ends were tucked in to her uniform shirt collar.  No problems whatsoever.  I think having the hijab really gave her something to not only talk to us about, but also to the patients she treated.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 5, 2013)

Does it affect her job?  can she do the job?  do I have to pick up her slack or do more work because she's a Muslim?    Than I don't care.

I do know some Muslim women won't have physical contact with men....which makes it hard to be an EMT, especially when you force your partner to do all the assessments.

Or if you need to take 45 minute breaks to pray 3 times during your shift, that makes it hard to work as an EMT.  

If a patient has a problem with you, they can refuse care.  oh well, their ignorance and bigotry isn't your problem.

Your partner's shouldn't have a problem, nor should management.  As long as they don't have a problem with your head coverings (and they shouldn't), and you don't take advantage (which i don't think you will?), you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 5, 2013)

Let me clarify something. A Muslim surgical resident continually wearing a surgical cap is not the same as a Muslim [not someone regularly in and out of the OR] wearing a surgical cap. It was an observation, not a suggestion. I don't care what religion you are, you cross the red line going into the OR,  you're wearing scrubs and a hat. If you're in and out of the OR, it just makes sense to not take off the hat, especially if your religion dictates the necessity of a head cover. There are plenty of Muslim students/residents/attendings at my hospital that wear a hijab without apology when on the floors.  

The only reason I would suggest the OP consider something like that isn't for discrimination, but for operational needs. The hijab is going to present something for psych patients to grab onto and a potential snag hazard at scenes like MVCs.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 5, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> Let me clarify something. A Muslim surgical resident continually wearing a surgical cap is not the same as a Muslim [not someone regularly in and out of the OR] wearing a surgical cap. It was an observation, not a suggestion. I don't care what religion you are, you cross the red line going into the OR,  you're wearing scrubs and a hat. If you're in and out of the OR, it just makes sense to not take off the hat, especially if your religion dictates the necessity of a head cover. There are plenty of Muslim students/residents/attendings at my hospital that wear a hijab without apology when on the floors.
> 
> The only reason I would suggest the OP consider something like that isn't for discrimination, but for operational needs. The hijab is going to present something for psych patients to grab onto and a potential snag hazard at scenes like MVCs.



Hello JPINFV,

I fully understood what you were saying in your first post, it did confuse me when others thought you meant I should do as the resident does. But no worries I understood you perfectly!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 6, 2013)

Easternemt said:


> Hello ExpatMedic0,
> 
> May I ask why you think this is a better choice for me?
> 
> ...



In a perfect world, I would say to wear your headscarf proudly, its a part of your faith, which is a part of who you are. However, this is not a perfect world, and depending on your location it sounds like maybe it is causing some unpleasant reactions from idiots. That is why I cover my tattoos at work. If it was me, I would try the surgeon cap or a possibly some kind of uniform hat. See how silly it looks and if you think it could work, the surgeon cap may not work with your uniform like it will with scrubs. 
If all else fails just keep wearing your headscarf, if it causes a lot of problems for you I would consider moving to a bigger city in a more diverse area. If you can get your Paramedic and put in 2 years ALS experience you can come work with me in UAE or Qatar lol. Our female Paramedics can wear one, no problem!


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 6, 2013)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> In a perfect world, I would say to wear your headscarf proudly, its a part of your faith, which is a part of who you are. However, this is not a perfect world, and depending on your location it sounds like maybe it is causing some unpleasant reactions from idiots. That is why I cover my tattoos at work. If it was me, I would try the surgeon cap or a possibly some kind of uniform hat. See how silly it looks and if you think it could work, the surgeon cap may not work with your uniform like it will with scrubs.
> If all else fails just keep wearing your headscarf, if it causes a lot of problems for you I would consider moving to a bigger city in a more diverse area. If you can get your Paramedic and put in 2 years ALS experience you can come work with me in UAE or Qatar lol. Our female Paramedics can wear one, no problem!



You know that's not such a bad idea! I used to be a translator for German doctors in a hospital when I was 15 back in the Middle East (which is what got me into EMS in the first place). What company do you work for there and are you currently there ? Also, do you work with any muslim female medics?

As for the hijab, I hope I didn't make it seem like I'm subjected to racial slurs on a daily basis. It was just that one time in fact the only time I've been discriminated against. The town I live in has been very good to me!  
So my hijab will stay as it is, I was just curious to know why someone would think its a better idea to change it. 

Do you know how odd It would look wearing a surgeons cap!? lol


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 6, 2013)

ya probably pretty weird for an EMT lol. Ill send you a pm with that company info


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 7, 2013)

Didn't we have a participant here much earlier who was an observant Muslim? Wish she were still on to comment. 

If it is of any mutual comfort with a rueful grin, my nursing college GPA went up and clinicals seemed to get less pressured once I shaved off my USAF moustache. I was denied student housing based on my gender, had multiple instructors ask why I didn't want to go to medical school (no it wasn't a compliment, doctors were our natural enemies), I could not do a rotation in labor and delivery and one patient refused me as a male student...although that was because he was a lech and wanted a young female. On one occasion someone who knew my whereabouts (library) called my wife to tell her I was actually with a female classmate...and *that* someone had my home phone number, not widely known or listed at the time.

OP, if thy have a problem with that, beware other institutional crapola.


I understood where this came from, partly because sympathetic faculty confirmed that I was not imagining I, but I stood firm and kept my


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 7, 2013)

mycrofft said:


> Didn't we have a participant here much earlier who was an observant Muslim? Wish she were still on to comment.
> 
> If it is of any mutual comfort with a rueful grin, my nursing college GPA went up and clinicals seemed to get less pressured once I shaved off my USAF moustache. I was denied student housing based on my gender, had multiple instructors ask why I didn't want to go to medical school (no it wasn't a compliment, doctors were our natural enemies), I could not do a rotation in labor and delivery and one patient refused me as a male student...although that was because he was a lech and wanted a young female. On one occasion someone who knew my whereabouts (library) called my wife to tell her I was actually with a female classmate...and *that* someone had my home phone number, not widely known or listed at the time.




In other words... go to medical school. More money, less drama. Much much less drama.


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 7, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> In other words... go to medical school. More money, less drama. Much much less drama.



Yup true! I'm still young and very eager to learn. I feel like I won't ever grow tired of learning about the human body and medicine...so medical school is still an option.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 7, 2013)

If we had a sticky for "The Most Important Lessons About Working With Patients", the fourth or fifth rule would be "Do not try to stair-step through categories. Go for your final goal, and aim high".

JPINV, the moral was that being a male nursing student in the Midwest USA in 1981-85 was not as easy as it may be now in some aspects. 27 of us started out of a class of 265; of us, four went straight through, and one of the four swore he would never become a nurse and was going back to bartending.

 I was mistaken about what nursing meant, but I was certain that I was not going to medical school (although I did look into PA school but was waved off by one of my anatomy professors).

 I also experienced some selfless, and on one occasion anonymous, vital assistance from staff and faculty. And endless support and faith from my wife. And 3/4 tuition assistance from the Guard. And old style GI Bill loans....


----------



## Easternemt (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Well I had my interview today and I think they really liked me. I'm so excited!!! But I'm really glad I got it over with lol


----------

